# Customized Pouch Sizes



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone else cut themselves an odd pouch size or a pouch to customized measurements?

I know there are, in general, standard pouch sizes for shooting steel and lead balls and pouch sizes meant for shooting rocks.

I got curious about this when I was looking over the pouch I use. I've seen bigger and I've certainly seen smaller. I don't shoot rocks anymore. I stick with 1/2 ammo of any material as much as I can. I'm just curious to see if we have a wide variety of pouch sizes among different shooters or not.

I developed this for myself after some experimenting.I've been using it ever since. I thought about changing it but it just feels too good between my fingers.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

31.75mm looks much wider to me.

I get great resouces from ZDP's Pouch designs blog. I apply them all of my pouch designs.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

To be honest I just cut pouches out by eye!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a good, all purpose size. I use the Performance Catapults pouches for 99% of my shooting but I use a bigger pouch made out of 'roo skin and patterned after a standard Trumark pouch for shooting rocks.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a good design! Speed is only one thing to take into consideration. The more edges that your thumb and finger feel, the less the accuracy. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> To be honest I just cut pouches out by eye!


you have laser vision, or manually? thats gotta hurt!


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The more edges that your thumb and finger feel... -- Tex


This is what drove me to make pouches to the specs above. It was horrifically annoying not feeling all pouch under my finger tips.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> To be honest I just cut pouches out by eye!


you have laser vision, or manually? thats gotta hurt!
[/quote]
i was gonna say that!
my pouches are 3/4 inch wide and four inches long with a centering hole and holes cut out to reduce weight.weighs less than 3 grams.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

cheese said:


> i was gonna say that!
> my pouches are 3/4 inch wide and four inches long with a centering hole and holes cut out to reduce weight.weighs less than 3 grams.


That's a huge pouch man. For 3/8 steel, I make my roo pouches 10 x 60mm.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I true a piece of leather so that the sides are parallel and it looks wide enough, probably 3/4 to 1 1/4 in. Cut it to length (no idea, I'll have to measure one). Fold in half and punch band holes, and round corners. Unfold pouch, punch centering hole, and cut relief slits in band holes. That has been my process so far. Today I've made two of the dowel woven pounches from another thread. I used jute twine and bamboo kitchen skewers (11). I am eager to see how these pouches work out. 
Dimensions: approx. 4.5" x 1"


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> i was gonna say that!
> my pouches are 3/4 inch wide and four inches long with a centering hole and holes cut out to reduce weight.weighs less than 3 grams.


That's a huge pouch man. For 3/8 steel, I make my roo pouches 10 x 60mm.
[/quote]
well i use 3/4 inch ammo.and since switching to a longer pouch my accuracy has improved a lot and i never get fork hits.it is also a lot more comfortable.


----------

